
Bad arguments against a universal basic income - veryluckyxyz
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2016/05/bad-arguments-against-a-universal-basic-income
======
ap3
So now it's Adults Only Basic Income?

~~~
dragonwriter
Unconditional Basic Income is "unconditional" in that it does not have means-
or behavior- testing. All actual proposals have some eligibility criteria,
typically including some combination of citizenship and/or residency, and
often also including age.

There's arguments for and against a limitation to adults (or other minimum age
limits), but that's definitely one of the forms that has been proposed.

